# Component input - picture artifacts



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi!

When I use component to transfear a 720p or 576p signal to my tv or dlp-prj, I get a "double" picture, but when I use 576i I don't get this. I have tried several sources and cables, with the same results on one lcd tv and one proj. Anyone who can help me why it is like this?

There is no problem when I use 720p over HDMI.


There are two pics of the problem added.


Thank you!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Componenet input - picture artifacts*

If you've already tried several sources and cables with the same result, I'd suspect an interference problem. Have you tried rerouting the component cable?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Componenet input - picture artifacts*

Yes, even tried to connect the X360directly to the tv with nothing else powerd on. Ialso had the same problem when I have the equipment in another house.
But why on just progressive signal? Does it need a better cable? Strange, since the X360 original-cable shouldwork without problems?


----------

